# Freemasonry in United Arab Emirates



## cedizone (Feb 19, 2018)

I am Ebenezer, a resident in the UAE. I'm currently a Mormon. It's my desire to be part of the freemasonry. Please can someone guide me through the process.
Thank you   

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 19, 2018)

You will need to find a local lodge or a member of a local lodge and express your interest and ask them how to join.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 19, 2018)

cedizone said:


> I am Ebenezer, a resident in the UAE. I'm currently a Mormon. It's my desire to be part of the freemasonry. Please can someone guide me through the process.


Sadly there is no Freemasonry in the UAE, sorry.


----------



## cedizone (Feb 20, 2018)

Ooop so what do you think I should do now.

Sent from my LG-H900 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 20, 2018)

cedizone said:


> Ooop so what do you think I should do now.



We teach to be cheerful citizens of just governments.  So if you are a citizen there, work to reform the laws.  Do not work on this to the point of putting yourself in danger - Stay within the current laws working to improve not break the system.  If you're not a citizen, ponder the choices among becoming one, returning to where you are a citizen, moving to a country whose laws allow our assemblies.


----------



## Elexir (Feb 20, 2018)

M


CLewey44 said:


> You will need to find a local lodge or a member of a local lodge and express your interest and ask them how to join.




Problem is that sometimes that can either be a scam or a trap.
In the middle east there are laws against freemasonry in some countries.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 20, 2018)

cedizone said:


> Ooop so what do you think I should do now.app


Nothin to be done I’m afraid! You cannot join and attend meetings of a Fraternity where it doesn’t exist!


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 20, 2018)

Elexir said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true but really no other way and as Bro. Mike said, looks like no lodges there anyways.


----------

